
Handblock – Block Ads and Trackers for iOS 9 - papaductions
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1041598777
======
papaductions
Hi folks. This is my new content blocker application for iOS 9 called
Handblock.

But, what exactly is Handblock?

Handblock is an advanced content blocker for iPhone & iPad running iOS 9 which
provides for the best browsing experience!

It's blocking ads, tracking url's and cookies from Safari and increases up to
5X browsing speed and battery life of your device. Handblock installs directly
on Safari for iOS and needs no additional setup.

Feel free to make comments and suggestions for Handblock and we'd be happy
using it!

Official website:
[http://handblock.e-papadakis.gr](http://handblock.e-papadakis.gr)

------
whitehouse3
What gives this app a speed advantage over Purify or Crystal?

~~~
papaductions
Handblock includes the most updated & smart ad blocklists and disables all
tracking javascript scripts instantly. Scripts combined with ads play a big
role on app loading time.

